# Wooden Slingshot Suppliers in the UK



## rubber bandit (Oct 20, 2012)

I am looking to buy a wooden slingshot to take looped bands from a supplier in the UK. I want something plain and practical and would like to pay around £20 plus p&p. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Eggy22.

None better for UK, I can link his EBay if you would like, Or you can message him here on the forums. 
Second choice is that I could sell a second hand eggy22 model to you, Not much of a discount as its in perfect condition but it's your choice


----------



## rubber bandit (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for that, S.F. I'll look at Eggy22's items asap.


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

rubber bandit said:


> I am looking to buy a wooden slingshot to take looped bands from a supplier in the UK. I want something plain and practical and would like to pay around £20 plus p&p. Any suggestions please?


http://www.gamekeeper-catapults.co.uk/

Massive selection, you won't find much better quality either.

Atb, Wally


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey rubber bandit have you found a shooter yet. If not or you are looking for another one let me know. I don't sell but I like trading and I'm working in Brentwood at the moment so it may be convenient for you. 
Take care 
Clint.


----------

